# Gun Safes?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Where is the best place to purchase a gun safe? I would like to find at minimum a safe that will hold 24 long guns and a handful of pistols. I am sure prices range greatly, I would like a good quality safe and not break the bank in the process. Thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen a few at COSTCO that are pretty reasonable. Mine came from Cabelas on a sale. Sportsmans has a pretty good selection.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would check out the places that Al mentions. The Expo usually has a few safes at some of the booths, if you attend that sort of thing. That'll be next month. You can compare their prices to the others..

I'd like to upgrade mine. My current safe is pretty much stuffed full.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a place in American Fork called Safe Factory Outlet. They sell scratch and dents for dang cheap. Keep in mind though, that if it says it's a 24 gun safe, it isn't. Unless you only have skinny lever actions with no scopes you won't be able to fit that many in without scratching the hell out of them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I'd like to upgrade mine. My current safe is pretty much stuffed full.


 Mine too! 

I looked at Cal Ranch and they have the Centurion (Liberty) 20 gun for $649 and 30 gun for $899 They also have the panel kits that hold pistols and other goodies for $89 but Home Depot sells them for $59
Costco has Bighorn safes for $570 (24 gun) 
I will check Sportsmans and Cabelas and the Safe Factory Outlet. Thanks for the information guys, longbow I will keep the gun quantity in mind, I wondered if safes really held as many guns as they claim to hold. Thanks,


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sportsmans periodically has scratch and dent sales. Some look like crap and others have a small scratch or dent in an unnoticeable spot. 

Not that my comment is the least bit helpful now... but maybe keep an eye out for sales like that at other places.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah Sportsmans usually has a scatch and dent sale that offers pretty good prices.

FM, if you are interested the upcoming Delta Waterfowl banquet on 4 Feb is going to raffle off a champion gun safe which will have a mystery gun inclosed within it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A quick word about the outlet in A.F. I went to one of their scratch and dent sales, it turned out to be a hard sell bait and switch. If they actually had any scratched and dented ones I left before I saw them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my Centurion from Sam's Club. It is a 24 and it was about $700, which was by far the best deal I could find. As mentioned, it doesn't fit 24. It is packed full with only about 17 due to the scopes. Cabela's has some sale going on now. Costco often has Winchesters that seem decent for about $500 for I think a 36 rifle unit. Here is Cabela's ad going through 1/29. http://digitaledition.qwinc.com/publication/?i=94472


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Winchester safe that I bought from either Costco or Sam's Club a few years ago. I paid around $400 for it because I bought the display model.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I ended up at the Safe Outlet in Bountiful and purchased a Champion safe. I feel much better now when I leave the house.


----------

